# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: ebook  یا کتاب برای اسمبلی

## pegetive_2010

سلام.من یه ebook میخوام برای اینکه در س اسمبلی رو بهتر بفهمم.خیلی ممنون میشم اگه یه ebook برام بذارین یا یک کتاب خووب بهم معرفی کنین....مرسی از لطفتون :لبخند:

----------


## kernel

http://uespro.blogfa.com/post-33.aspx

----------


## masoud_pnu

اسمبلي نيك مهر انتشارات پيام نور-
اسمبلي محمد علي مزيدي ترجمه دكتر سپيد نام.

البته كتاب اول رو من بيشتر توصيه ميكنم. چون خيلي راحتتر مطالب رو بيان كرده(چند تايي هم غلط داره كه زياد مهم نيست)

----------


## may.em

من اسمبلی رو پاس کردم .


با کتاب زبان ماشین و اسمبلی و کاربرد آن در کامپیوتر های شخصی  تالیف  دکتر سید حسن رضی .  برای  من که خیلی مفید بود . :چشمک:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

سلام دوباره.

من کتاب استاد دکتر حسین رضی  و پیشنهاد میکنم.

----------


## r00tkit

سلام 
به این لینک یه سری بزن 

اگه خواستی بهم پیام بده تا لینک مستقیم دانلود بهت بدم .wink

به یاد inprise  قهرمان::
UNIX is simple. It just takes a genius to understand its simplicity
-- Dennis Ritchie

----------


## pegetive_2010

ممنون از همتون  :لبخند:

----------


## ztx4

سلام
دوست عزیز اگه ممکنه لینک مستقیم رو لطف کنید.

----------

